# LA,CA-3Y F-LILY-BL/SILVER #A1010727-PANUS-STUNNING



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Lily’s owners said they rescued her from an “abusive situation” last year. When they found out she was losing her eye sight, they didn’t take her to a vet but left her at a city shelter. She is absolutely terrified, all the new sounds are so frightening to her. Lily is a big beautiful 3 year old black and silver German Shepherd. She is being treated for panus which is very easy to manage if not left to get to this point. The shelter vets expect for her to get most of her eye sight back. We don’t want to bring Lily to yet another kennel, she needs to go straight to a home. Can you help Lily? 
She is at the West L.A. Animal Shelter. 11361 West Pico Blvd., Los Angeles, CA 90064 
Her impound number is A1010727 




















CONTACT : West Los Angeles Animal shelter
11361 West Pico Blvd., Los Angeles, CA 90064 
888-452-7381


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

dear girl







needs help.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump...

I don't think we have many CA people here


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: myamomBump...
> 
> I don't think we have many CA people here


I can only think of a couple and I think they read more than post so hopefully they'll see this girl.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

She is so beautiful!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

she is gorgeous


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: LA,CA-3Y F-LILY-BL/SILVER #A1010727-PANUS-STUN*

She's definitely stunning and a youngster too at only 3 yrs. old. Bump!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: LA,CA-3Y F-LILY-BL/SILVER #A1010727-PANUS-STUN*

awwww


----------



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: LA,CA-3Y F-LILY-BL/SILVER #A1010727-PANUS-STUN*

Wow what a stunning girl. Surely there are some Californians that can help this girl!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: LA,CA-3Y F-LILY-BL/SILVER #A1010727-PANUS-STUN*

Isn't she though? I am just so in love with her!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: LA,CA-3Y F-LILY-BL/SILVER #A1010727-PANUS-STUN*

me too!!!


----------



## bethk1002 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: LA,CA-3Y F-LILY-BL/SILVER #A1010727-PANUS-STUN*

i just tried to look her up. she's not listed. i never thought of this shelter as high kill, but they dont seem to have many dogs!

i'll call them in the morning! i'll let you all know ASAP


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: LA,CA-3Y F-LILY-BL/SILVER #A1010727-PANUS-STUN*



> Originally Posted By: keeleys momi just tried to look her up. she's not listed. i never thought of this shelter as high kill, but they dont seem to have many dogs!
> 
> i'll call them in the morning! i'll let you all know ASAP


west la is not a high kill shelter at all. they currently have several dogs that have been there since last summer. i received an e mail about this girl last week, and she's also been up on westside shepherd rescues site. there is a very good chance that a rescue has her.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## bethk1002 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: LA,CA-3Y F-LILY-BL/SILVER #A1010727-PANUS-STUN*

i went to the westside gsd rescue site. the way they have her info posted makes me think the shelter still might have her??
it's confusing...
i'll call robin in the morning. 

that's the rescue my keeley is from! her litter was born there. i donate to them all the time. they are amazing people.

i'll let you know..........


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: LA,CA-3Y F-LILY-BL/SILVER #A1010727-PANUS-STUN*



> Originally Posted By: keeleys momi went to the westside gsd rescue site. the way they have her info posted makes me think the shelter still might have her??
> it's confusing...
> i'll call robin in the morning.
> 
> ...


yes, that is the listing that they've had up for awhile. if she was just bailed yesterday (shelters were closed today) then they may not have had time to update their site. my point was merely that the rescues got the word, and with 5 so cal gsd rescues - the chances are good that someone got her ya know? westside is responsible for my boy tilden... and back when robin was working with grace in burbank, i adopted my girl gia.

wouldnt it be lovely (and it'd save them alot of phone calls) if when you typed in the impound number for a dog - instead of coming up as "no records found" that it just say euthanized, claimed, adopted, or simply bailed. geez. i mean, its listed in _they're_ database that way.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: LA,CA-3Y F-LILY-BL/SILVER #A1010727-PANUS-STUN*

Hopefully, WS will get the info updated asap and put any anxiety to rest here. 

I've been following GSD rescues Westside, Orange County and Sacramento for a year or more, and followed Gunner's story (Westside) until he healed and was adopted. I have not physically visited any of these shelters (the 3000-mile journey is a little much), but I did talk with staff at WS early on in Gunner's epic. I started out being less than objective and even critical in my thinking, but I've changed my tune with time. I know CA is a large and diverse place, but it took me a while to fully understand the full scope of these rescues, especially Orange Co. and Westside. 

I have referred more than one person west of the Mississippi to all three websites in an effort to make them understand the caliber, quality and quantity of purebred awesome GSDs that need homes. Hopefully, there are a lot of visitors to our rescue forum here who will travel on over the Web and fall in love with a big dog and make him/her homefull instead of homeless.


----------



## bethk1002 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: LA,CA-3Y F-LILY-BL/SILVER #A1010727-PANUS-STUN*

still haven't found out any new info about Lily. westside gsd hasn't gotten back to me. i'm gonna call the shelter first thing in the morning.
as soon as i know....

and yes, they are a great rescue. the county of los angeles proper is the size of massachusettes! it would take 3 hours to drive from end to end (with no traffic, but that's NEVER gonna happen.) 
there are so many shelters, and quite a few are high kill. it's overwhelming and heartbreaking. thank god for rescues! if not for them, my house would have no fuzzballs.


----------



## bethk1002 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: LA,CA-3Y F-LILY-BL/SILVER #A1010727-PANUS-STUN*

Update- westside gsd says that another rescue saved her!


----------



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: LA,CA-3Y F-LILY-BL/SILVER #A1010727-PANUS-STUN*

Yay! I'm so happy!! I was totally in love with this girl!


----------

